# Travel and expired permit



## Berengere (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi,
I applied for permanent residency in October 2015, and I am still waiting for it, unsurprisingly. 
My temporary permit expired in July 2016. I went to lodge my renewal temporary permit application in May 2016, but VFS sent me back home as I only had the receipt of application for my South African police clearance certificate, as the latter had not arrived on time for my appointment. I received the certificate in June and therefore went with it and lodge my application to renew my temporary permit. 
So now the question is: can I travel out of SA and come back in without issues? What do I need to do as I have no idea of course as per when the temporary permit will be issued..... Thanks !!!!


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

Berengere said:


> Hi,
> I applied for permanent residency in October 2015, and I am still waiting for it, unsurprisingly.
> My temporary permit expired in July 2016. I went to lodge my renewal temporary permit application in May 2016, but VFS sent me back home as I only had the receipt of application for my South African police clearance certificate, as the latter had not arrived on time for my appointment. I received the certificate in June and therefore went with it and lodge my application to renew my temporary permit.
> So now the question is: can I travel out of SA and come back in without issues? What do I need to do as I have no idea of course as per when the temporary permit will be issued..... Thanks !!!!


If you travel, you will get the undesirable stamp because you currently do not have a valid TRV which makes you an illegal immigrant.
I would stay put until the TRV is issued or seek legal help to hasten the processing of your TRV?


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

Bwixie said:


> If you travel, you will get the undesirable stamp because you currently do not have a valid TRV which makes you an illegal immigrant.
> I would stay put until the TRV is issued or seek legal help to hasten the processing of your TRV?


You will definitely get the undesirable status. Travel only if you have the money to contest it later on.


----------

